
Kim Dotcom to relaunch Mega at Mega.co.nz - cpeterso
http://thenextweb.com/au/2012/11/12/kim-dotcoms-me-ga-domain-plans-scuppered-megaupload-goes-live-at-mega-co-nz/
======
antidoh
Pronounced Mega cons?

